# Battle of the Cheapies: Suave, Vo5, or White Rain?



## LocksOfLuV (Nov 11, 2006)

I have found that for my hair the best moisturizer comes from a cheapie conditioner. But the selection at the store is so much it overwhelms me. Which brand and/or flavor of cheapie conditioner do you like the best? I can be to moisturize or to (deep) condition. If you can also be a darling and tell me WHY you like it best (ie: moisture properties, slip, smell, etc..)

The poll options are, Suave, V05, or White Rain.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Nov 11, 2006)

Aussie Moist.  Great detangler/moisturizer for my 4b natural hair.  And it's cheap.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Nov 11, 2006)

oops I meant to post this in the haircare board, can the moderators move this there?


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Nov 11, 2006)

Try PMing one of them.


----------



## gloomgeisha (Nov 11, 2006)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> Aussie Moist.  Great detangler/moisturizer for my 4b natural hair.  And it's cheap.




I definitely second this motion. Aussie Moist has been staple for me through my transistion and into my natural-hood. I'd recommend that above anything else. The only Suave conditioner that really works for my hair is the Biobasics, amazing slip for $2. I almost banned the DH from using it since it goes so quick and he never wants to replace anything *grumbles*


----------



## LABETT (Nov 11, 2006)

Suave Milk & Honey,VO5 Strawberries & Creme and Daily Defense Tender Apple(discontined) work best for me and give great slip even when 10 weeks post relaxed.


----------



## Lavendar (Nov 11, 2006)

I love VO5!  All the scents smell so good, especially strawberries & cream, kiwi lime, and passionfruit.  I had never used a cheapie conditioner until I needed to find something to "wash" out henna.  I found this at the dollar store and was wondering if it would damage and dry out my hair.  NOT!!!  It has no cones and is great!  No turning back now!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 11, 2006)

V05 hands down. I do use Suave and White Rain, but neither of them makes my hair feel like V05 does. And the flavors smell much better, even after you've rinsed them out.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Nov 11, 2006)

*I  V05 Conditioners.  White Rain Conditioners are good too.*


----------



## mw138 (Nov 11, 2006)

Suave Milk & Honey and Daily Defense conditioners for me!


----------



## Namilani (Nov 11, 2006)

I love my VO5 Moisture Milks, and most Suaves (i.e. Tropical Coconut) aren't bad... But considering I use the KeraCare line, my lovely Motions is considered a cheapie  !


----------



## honey_jammz82 (Nov 11, 2006)

I am a VO5 girl!


----------



## Ayeshia (Nov 11, 2006)

I prefer Suave...


----------



## patient1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Vo5, then suave, never tried White Rain.

p1


----------



## Cheleigh (Nov 12, 2006)

V05. Best ones for me are tea therapy, moisture milks, and silk experiences lines. They are great for CO washing.


----------



## Quinette (Nov 12, 2006)

I use Sauve Citrus Smootie. My hair is really easy to comb after, but I only use it for Co-washes.


----------



## Chyna Red (Nov 12, 2006)

I love Suave.   Its cheap and gets the job done.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I really like VO5, although I have not tried Suave or White Rain


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 12, 2006)

I prefer Suave naturals


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 12, 2006)

Representin for White Rain Tropical Coconut - thick, creamy, moisturizing and smells nice...for a cheap price. I  it...forever and always.







Add moisture to dry, brittle hair with *White RainÂ®* Tropical Coconut Conditioner.  This *rich creamy formula*, containing a combination of unique ingredients, helps improve hair's texture and shine.  It's pH-balanced and specially designed to leave hair soft and healthy looking


----------



## thefineprint (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok, I tried Suave but it wasn't as moisturizing as my beloved Vo5 Strawberries and Cream!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Nov 12, 2006)

Suave is my love.

It's great for my hair and co-washing.  I like to coconut extract one...cant remember the name.  I add coconut milk to it.

love it!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 12, 2006)

I like to add extra honey to my suave milk & honey! My hair feels sooo moisturized afterwards!


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Nov 12, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Representin for White Rain Tropical Coconut - thick, creamy, moisturizing and smells nice...for a cheap price. I  it...forever and always.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was thinking that or Suave Coconut would smell LOVELY with my Unrefined Coconut Oil I just bought!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Nov 12, 2006)

Cheleigh said:
			
		

> V05. Best ones for me are tea therapy, moisture milks, and silk experiences lines. They are great for CO washing.


 

You said it girl.  I prefer VO5 over Suave when it comes to ingriedients. I don't like how Suave has crazy sounding ingriedients like "nitropane" and those other scary sounding chemicals. erplexed 

VO5 Tea Therapy is _amaaaazzing_. I've been using this lately as a cream rinse for combing and detangling in the shower.

White Rain is also really good. My favorites are the Tropical Coconut (yummy) and the Ocean Mist (although I'm not wild about its scent.)  

Suave Milk & Honey (the original formula) is my favorite right now for rinsing out my henna.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Nov 12, 2006)

I absolutely love VO5 -- Peaches and Cream is my favorite, and it's so freakin hard to find sometimes!  I also like their clarifying poo and conditioner (Kiwi lime squeeze) better than Suave, as they're more gentle.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 12, 2006)

Priestess said:
			
		

> You said it girl.  I prefer VO5 over Suave when it comes to ingriedients. *I don't like how Suave has crazy sounding ingriedients like "nitropane" and those other scary sounding chemicals*. erplexed


----------



## KathyMay (Nov 13, 2006)

I am on team V05, IMO it has to be the best line of cheap conditioners I have tried Suave and White Rain and nothing beats V05.


----------



## KiniKakes (Nov 13, 2006)

I loooooove the Suave Milk & Honey conditioner!!!  Its my all-time favorite cheapie conditioner! I add a couple more ingredients to it (honey, coconut oil, Jamaican Black Castor Oil) and i have a GREAT deep conditioning treatment.  It smells soooo yummy and gets my hair incredibly soft and supple.  Its a win-win overall!!!


----------



## Hareitiz (Nov 13, 2006)

I love VO5 Spa Hydrating Conditioner!  It conditions my hair just as good as some of the more expensive conditioners


----------



## Babygurl (Nov 13, 2006)

V05 Strawberries & Cream or V05 Champagne Kiss....these REALLY do it for me when it comes to softness, slip, and smell!


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Nov 13, 2006)

I love Suave Naturals Green Apple.  It makes my hair so soft and it smells so good.


----------



## Qetesh (Nov 14, 2006)

This thread talked me into buying some Vo5 strawberries and cream, I was at the grocery store and they had the conditioner for 1.00, I never tried it b4 but it smells good


----------



## keluric (Nov 14, 2006)

*Chanting* Suave, suave, suave!  I like the "professionals" line of conditioners curly and sleek.  Also, nothing beats their daily clarifying shampoo.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Nov 15, 2006)

I bought a bottle of VO5 Tea Therapy con last night.  I think it's the "Calming" fragrance.  It smells so nice!  I'm going to try it out for my cowash tonight.  We'll see....


----------



## nappy85 (Nov 15, 2006)

White rain doesn't seem thick enough for my hair (4a). It feels too liquidy than the others. I've used Vo5 before and it's good, but I use Suave everyday because it has the daily claryfying shampoo to go with the daily conditioner (i only use the shampoo every other week).


----------



## Cichelle (Nov 15, 2006)

Whenever I use the "cheapies", I almost always use V05. Occasionally I will use Suave because it seems thicker. I don't like White Rain.


----------



## Qetesh (Nov 15, 2006)

i noticed yesterday that motions and Vo5 are both made by the same company


----------



## PatTodd (Nov 15, 2006)

I keep White Rain Tropical Coconut in the shower for CWs - it is nice and thick! - followed by Suave Waterfall Mist for detangling - great slip!


----------



## cmw45 (Nov 15, 2006)

OMG...Suave Naturals Tropical Coconut is my lover. I can not say how moisturised my hair feels after using this...plus it's only $0.89 at Wal-Mart, which means that I use it for alllllllll my cowashes. This product leaves your hair smelling amazing and has amazing next day 5:00pm sort of serious slip. 

THANK YOU TO EVERY WOMAN ON THIS BOARD WHO PUT ME ON THIS!


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 16, 2006)

Babygurl said:
			
		

> *V05 Strawberries & Cream* or V05 Champagne Kiss....these REALLY do it for me when it comes to softness, slip, and smell!


 
_*Hmmmmmm....*_
*I need to act like I didn't read this....but I did.  *dang**


----------



## Ms Kraft (Nov 17, 2006)

I love, love, love, love my Suave Tropical.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It makes my hair so soft!!


----------



## chayil0427 (Nov 17, 2006)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> Aussie Moist. Great detangler/moisturizer for my 4b natural hair. And it's cheap.


 
My hair hates Suave and VO5.  I've never tried White Rain, but Aussie Moist and Aussie 3 Minute Miracle are both good thought I haven't used either in a few years.

Right now I just stick with my Humecto and ApHogee...they do best with my hair.  Yet, I see a lot of girls pre-pooing with cheapies blended with oils and honey and the like...I might try that one day.  Good thread.

Chayil


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Nov 17, 2006)

*That's a tough one! Initially I would've voted Suave because Suave Milk n' Honey is awesome :notworthy , however, I haven't been able to locate it in months which leads me to believe it's been discontinued  . Therefore, the remaining conditioners in the Suave line are not worth my time.*

*As for V05, I believe this is where the Moisture Milks products belong, and they actually do compare to Suave's Milk n' Honey, and they smell even better!*

*So let me go ahead and vote, V05 all the way!  *


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 17, 2006)

I just tried the Suave Professionals Line (Clarifying Poo, "like Rusk" and BioBasics Conditioner; "like Biolage"). Both worked well, really well.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Nov 18, 2006)

lovelymissyoli said:
			
		

> *That's a tough one! Initially I would've voted Suave because Suave Milk n' Honey is awesome :notworthy , however, I haven't been able to locate it in months which leads me to believe it's been discontinued  . Therefore, the remaining conditioners in the Suave line are not worth my time.*
> 
> *As for V05, I believe this is where the Moisture Milks products belong, and they actually do compare to Suave's Milk n' Honey, and they smell even better!*
> 
> *So let me go ahead and vote, V05 all the way!  *


 

I feel ya, Lovelymiss. Suave had a good thing going with Milk & Honey and then they messed with the formula. Then they lost me.  

So now I'm a VO5 girl. At least I've got a closet full of the Suave Milk & Honey to help me remember how good it was.


----------



## mkstar826 (Nov 18, 2006)

SUAVE!! fresh mountain strawberry (naturals line) & daily moisture (professionals like) conditioners are my fav.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Nov 18, 2006)

So I got a little crazy in the store yesterday. I bought: More Suave Milk n Honey, Suave Coconut (to match my coconut oil), and V05 Strawberry moisture milks.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 25, 2006)

Babygurl said:
			
		

> *V05 Strawberries & Cream* or V05 Champagne Kiss....these REALLY do it for me when it comes to softness, slip, and smell!


 
_**broke down and finally bought a bottle.... *_


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 25, 2006)

I found a bottle of Vo5 Moisture milks in Blueberries & cream at the Dollar store! I've never seen this one before, it smells delish!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 26, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> I found a bottle of Vo5 Moisture milks in Blueberries & cream at the Dollar store! I've never seen this one before, it smells delish!


 
Omigod, you are so lucky. That was my favorite flavor until they discontinued it. I stockpiled it and still managed to run out.


----------



## PinkPeony (Apr 26, 2007)

I'am in love with Suave Humectant.
I guess I have to try Aussie and Vo5 Tea Therapy now


----------



## natstar (Apr 26, 2007)

Ooh This is a hard one since I use all three and they work great. I would have to go w/Vo5 first only because they have a great variety of scents that I love. White rain and Suave are both tied. I will say tho that I LOVE the white rain coconut not the suave coconut


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Apr 26, 2007)

Dang Locks, how you gonna make me choose between Suave & VO5.  That's like choosing between your first of second born child.  I guess V05 is tops for me becuase of all the different scents.


----------



## FunkyDiva (Apr 26, 2007)

I love Vo5, White Rain is okay and sauve made my hair crunchy


----------



## adw425 (Apr 26, 2007)

I love Suave humectant and the milk and honey.  V05 conditioners do not do it for me, but the silky experiences, fresh creamy peaches and the kiwi and lime clarifying shampoos are wonderful.  White Rain extra body and tropical coconut are excellent conditioners.  I haven't tried any other White Rain products while I have tried most Suave and VO5 products.


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 26, 2007)

I love V05 conditioners now.  I have Suave Tropical Coconut also, and it works fine, but not as great as the V05.  The V05 Tea Tree Therapy (in Chamomille Tea) is just lovely on my hair.  I just love buying cheapie conditioners now.

I think I may be a bit obsessed with conditioner washes.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Apr 26, 2007)

Vo5 has become my favorite lately too!


----------



## Minx (Apr 26, 2007)

I am on the fense. 
I like Suave and VO5 equally,each for different reasons:

Suave Coconut which gives plenty of moisture for when I'm going to wear a shrunken fro.

VO5 Kiwi & Lime which is clarifying for when I want to pick out my fro and wear it light and fluffy.

I have never been drawn to try White Rain but I am interested in trying Aussi Moist.


dk


----------



## Ms Red (Apr 26, 2007)

V05 really doesn't do anything for my hair. I like Suave Coconut Conditioner for co-washes and a little leave in. But I am looking into using the Aveda line because I go through 1 bottle of Suave every 10 days.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Apr 26, 2007)

VO5 Hydrators. It's blue. That stuff is awesome! It makes my hair so soft and moisturized and it's THE ONLY cheap conditioner that gives my hair slip. Best of all I can always find it at the 99 cent store. I bought about 8 the first time I saw it there because I was sure I'd never see it again, just like when I got hooked on Suave milk and honey.


----------



## eboniwoman (Apr 26, 2007)

Suave for me it provides great slip. Vo5 is too watery for me and haven't tried white rain.


----------



## Nita81 (Apr 26, 2007)

I like VO5. My favorite one is--Tea Therapy Nourishing Chamomile


----------



## krissyprissy (Apr 26, 2007)

I prefer the VO5 strawberries and creme. It gives me the best slip. I didnt care for the Suave milk n honey and the humectant was ok. I have never tried White Rain.


----------



## Tee (Apr 26, 2007)

V05 (love the Strawberry and Cream) the Suave, never tried the White Rain.  I want to try the one MonaLisa and Priestess loves so much.  (coconut scent.)

I only use them for co-washes or for a final rinse.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 26, 2007)

Nita81 said:
			
		

> I like VO5. My favorite one is--*Tea Therapy Nourishing Chamomile*


 
_*That's my ish....*_

_*NTM DDC, White Rain Tropical Coconut and V05 Tea Therapy...*_

_*all the other conditioners in my life are just gravy....these are the crown jewels in my hair life*_  

@ _*Letitia.... *_

_*It's this ish right here*_


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 26, 2007)

I like the V05 Tea Therapy Nourishing Chamomile and V05 Noursihing Oasis with Honey and Almond. The Suave Milk n Honey didn't do too much for me. I have never used any White Rain but I am dying to try the V05 Strawberries n Cream. I'm going to Walgreens in the morning so I think I might look for it.
Actually, though, I really love HE Hello Hydration and Garnier Length and Strength conditioners for cowashes. My new fave is the Tresemme moisture rich. Super slip!


----------



## Tee (Apr 26, 2007)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*That's my ish....*_
> 
> _*NTM DDC, White Rain Tropical Coconut and V05 Tea Therapy...*_
> 
> ...


 
Yes, for some odd reason, they dont ever have it on the shelf here anywhere.     I wanted to tell manager at Walgreens don't he know I NEED this stuff!!  Instead, I picked up the V05 and quietly said thanks anyway and left.  _*They trying to hold down my inter PJ!*_


----------



## Bunny77 (Apr 26, 2007)

Suave or bust!  

Especially this one...  Citrus Smoothie!


----------



## Bunny77 (Apr 26, 2007)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> Omigod, you are so lucky. That was my favorite flavor until they discontinued it. I stockpiled it and still managed to run out.



Psst... I know your post is old, but I got a nearly full bottle of the V05 Blueberries and Cream in my cabinet. Didn't work all that great for me and it's gathering dust... wanna work something out?


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Apr 27, 2007)

I tried V05 Strawberries & Cream as a prepoo (mixed with amla oil & honey) and left it in overnight...my hair was detangled and moist this morning, and it smelled nice.


----------



## gimbap (Apr 27, 2007)

v05 but NOT the ones that say "richer, thicker formula!" or something to that effect because they don't do **** on my hair.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Apr 28, 2007)

:::sigh::: I wandered through the hair isle in CVS today (big mistake), and I saw the White Rain Tropical Coconut and the V05 Kiwi Line Squeeze Clarifying poo...I got both  plus another bottle of the V05 Strawberries & Cream. 

I'm justifying this purchase because 
a) it only cost me 3.00
b) I want a new, inexpensive paraben free clarifying poo...Suave is a bit drying
c) I already know the S&C works for me

I'm staying out of this thread because MonaLisa, Letitita, and HoneyDew will make a rich woman go broke.


----------



## locabouthair (Apr 28, 2007)

the v05 clarifying poo has no parabens? ill be trying it as soon as im done wiht my pantene clarifying poos. i have two bottles so that will be a while.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Apr 28, 2007)

locabouthair said:
			
		

> the v05 clarifying poo has no parabens? ill be trying it as soon as im done wiht my pantene clarifying poos. i have two bottles so that will be a while.



Nope. It's the V05 Herbal Escapes Kiwi Lime Squeeze with Lemongrass Extract Clarifying Shampoo...whew, that's a mouthful.  But no, it has no parabens.


----------



## Tee (Apr 28, 2007)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> :::sigh::: I wandered through the hair isle in CVS today (big mistake), and I saw the White Rain Tropical Coconut and the V05 Kiwi Line Squeeze Clarifying poo...I got both  plus another bottle of the V05 Strawberries & Cream.
> 
> I'm justifying this purchase because
> a) it only cost me 3.00
> ...


 
There you go.  As long as you can justify it, it's okay. 

I love the V05 Strawberries & Cream.  I will keep an eye out for the Kiwi next.  (I just gave up on trying to find the White Rain here.)


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Apr 29, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> There you go.  As long as you can justify it, it's okay.
> 
> I love the V05 Strawberries & Cream.  I will keep an eye out for the Kiwi next.  (I just gave up on trying to find the White Rain here.)



Look at you trying to corrupt me and turn me into a PJ.  

PM me and I'll send you a bottle of the White Rain.


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 29, 2007)

vo5 is the best cheapy for me. i mix vo5 condition with other things for my pre poo and it comes out great.

White rain in only ONE shampoo sessions years ago...damaged my kinda. The moisture i lost took months to get back to normal.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 29, 2007)

On the last 2 pre-poo occassions for my daughter I used my husbands Herbal Essence Conditioner- Moisturizing for normal hair- it has Aloe Vera, Chamomile and jojoba in mountain spring water, it also say over 99% natural and plant derived. 

I would have never thought about buy an HE product and with some of the raves, and that darn V05 is just so darn running, HE has a creamy consistency and it moisturizing her out of cornrows hair instantly and made the over 3months NG soften on contact. I think this will be our staple pree-poo now. 

Now my cousing has been applying a little conditioner to her hair at night b4 wrapping or pincurling it, and I believe that is what has been keeping her hair so darn soft, silky and healthy this go round, besides cut down on heat. I believe she uses V05's.


----------



## Pamsc (Apr 29, 2007)

Suave Citrus Smoothie is a god send!!!! The slip and mositure is as good as any industrial brand


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 29, 2007)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> :::sigh::: I wandered through the hair isle in CVS today (big mistake), and I saw the White Rain Tropical Coconut and the V05 Kiwi Line Squeeze Clarifying poo...I got both  plus another bottle of the V05 Strawberries & Cream.
> 
> I'm justifying this purchase because
> a) it only cost me 3.00
> ...




YES...the white rain tropical coconut ( i love coconut) is the one that had my hair like a tangled brillo pad for months!


----------



## Tee (Apr 29, 2007)

LilMorenita said:
			
		

> YES...the white rain tropical coconut ( i love coconut) is the one that had my hair like a tangled Brillo pad for months!


 
LilMorenita, you are going to make MonaLisa come in here fall out, get up and pick up her donation basket for the White Rain Tropical Coconut!


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 29, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> LilMorenita, you are going to make MonaLisa come in here fall out, get up and pick up her donation basket for the White Rain Tropical Coconut!


 
_*I had lost my breath for a minute...like a Destiny Child's Greatest Hit....*__*when I read Lil's statement....I mean a gasp came out!*_

_*but I have to remember, gold to one head...can be kryptonite to another....  *_

_*grumbles, wth is my donation basket at...*_
_*oh, hereitgo Lil, just toss the White Rain in so I can put it in my closet....*_

_



_


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 29, 2007)

LilMorenita said:
			
		

> vo5 is the best cheapy for me. i mix vo5 condition with other things for my pre poo and it comes out great.
> 
> White rain in only ONE shampoo sessions years ago...damaged my kinda. The moisture i lost took months to get back to normal.


 

_*Lil....I am so sorry my baby did dat to you..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_
_*WR TC has always been so good to me...*_

_*dabs at eyes*_


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 29, 2007)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*Lil....I am so sorry my baby did dat to you..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im sorry too!! caused it smelled so divine....and at sucha good price 

*dabs eyes also*


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 29, 2007)

I went to the store today and bought 3 more cheapie conditioners.  I bought the Suave Aloe & Waterlilly, V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie, and another V05 Tea Therapy Calming Chamomille Tea.  I love cheapie conditioners for conditioner washes.  I'm in  you guys.


----------



## homegirljiggy (May 21, 2007)

I have always liked suave strawberry.. but then I found vo5 strawberries and creme and I'm torn... I will just use both


----------



## BillyJay (May 21, 2007)

*Suave Naturals all the way! I cant stand White rain and V05*


----------



## angellazette (May 21, 2007)

V05 all the way baby.  I previously had a preference for the Moisture Milks line but now I'm using others (Free Me Freesia, and other herbal conditioners) and they work just fine.  Great for cowashing and as a leave-in after I rinse.


----------



## SNyeema (May 21, 2007)

**looks around****

I can never find the date on when folks replied on posts so I'm putting a date. Today is 5/21 and CVS has VO5 conditioner and shampoo on sale for $0.77

**creeps out thread**

Guess you know which one I voted for. (leaving now to sniff my Tea Therapy Vanilla Mint Tea Clarifying Conditioner)


----------



## Ms_Twana (May 21, 2007)

Wow, I answer this question before I saw that it had a little to do with moisturizing. So, I answered Suave because their scents are SOOO much better. I have NO IDEA which moisturizes the best.


----------



## victorious (May 23, 2007)

SNyeema said:
			
		

> **looks around****
> 
> I can never find the date on when folks replied on posts so I'm putting a date. Today is 5/21 and CVS has VO5 conditioner and shampoo on sale for $0.77
> 
> ...


I love the lingering scent!  

I was faithful to Suave, but now I'm hooked on VO5.  My favorite so far is the Moisturizing Milk Strawberries and Cream shampoo and conditioner. 

I caught the Rite Aid $.79 sale this week, but I didn't get everything I wanted. The shelves were almost bare.  (I went to four Rite Aid stores.) 

Next stop:  CVS 


ETA:  White Rain Tropical Coconut is awesome for co-washes after henna!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 23, 2007)

I voted for V05 because I love my Nourishing Tea Tree with Chamomile conditioner and the Nourishing Oasis Honey Almond. Just went to Big Lots and got two more of the Oasis. I just recently purchased the Strawberries n Cream and I like that, too. I sometimes use the Suave Clarifying con but I did not care for the Milk n Honey (this is like an LHCF mascot). I really like HE Hello Hydration and Garnier Length & Strength and the Curl & Shine for cowashes. Love these three! 
I think I am going to try the White Rain Coconut con. It smells divine!


----------



## motherx2esq (May 24, 2007)

My hair love Suave!  Everything else is a hair no no for me.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (May 24, 2007)

Suave, baby! I love the imitations of expensive conditioners. Price is right! Plus the Coconut... that's all I used in Hawaii! 

I tried that V05 Moisture Milks Strawberries and Cream since so many of you loved it. I couldn't wait to wash it out and get all that slip. UGGG!  My hair was so tangled, dry, and all around hard to manage.  I heard hairs snapping and breaking constantly.  Plus it stinks to me. Smells like fermented trash.


----------



## Tee (May 27, 2007)

Adding V05 Honeydew Moisture Milk Conditioner is great.  I love it just as much as I love the Strawberry and Cream Moisture Milk.  They both smell really good also.


----------



## WaterChylde (May 27, 2007)

Not sure if I posted in here already but it's Suave all the way for me!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Jul 25, 2007)

V05 because of the tea therapy line that they have! I love it and mix some peppermint oil in and it wonderful.....

Suave is a close 2nd with the coconut for me!


----------



## WesternEyes (Jul 25, 2007)

Gotta give it to White Rain Fruit Fortifying Conditioner. Smells so good and great at detangling my hair.


----------



## LABETT (Jul 25, 2007)

I thought Suave Milk & Honey and Vo5 Strawberries & Cream was great until I used White Rain Tropical Coconut Conditioner which is now my BABY DADDY.


----------



## pistachio (Jul 25, 2007)

lol I love the title of the thread!!  I voted Suave, because I've tried mote of their products, and got good results, but the BEST cheapie I ever tried was VO5 Nourishing Oasis Milk and Honey, but I can't find it ANYWHERE!!  So I went with Suave, and White Rain, I've never used before.

ETA:  YaY!! I made the 100th reply(101st post)!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 25, 2007)

LABETT said:


> I thought Suave Milk & Honey and Vo5 Strawberries & Cream was great *until I used White Rain Tropical Coconut Conditioner which is now my BABY DADDY*.


 
_**I had to fight a quick instinct to cut on that statement.  I don't know why...*_ *will always be my baby boo first!*

_*throws up WRTC gang sign*_


----------



## indigodiva (Jul 26, 2007)

I need to get on Aussie! I always see it at family dollar and dollar general


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 26, 2007)

VO5 PassionFruit Smoothie & the Champagne condish.  Smells great & no tangles.  Used to wash out a protein treatment.  

I picked up the Aussie Moist condish recently.  Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## mochamadness (Jul 26, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _**I had to fight a quick instinct to cut on that statement.  I don't know why...*_ *will always be my baby boo first!*
> 
> _*throws up WRTC gang sign*_



Mona, is WRTC cone free?


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 26, 2007)

mochamadness said:


> Mona, is WRTC cone free?


 
_*Dearest Mocha....WRTC is surprisingly....cone free....*_

_*and I'm a big old cone whore (dimethicone, cyclomethicone, ice cream cone, most type of cones).....so this really is my miracle product...*_


----------



## mochamadness (Jul 26, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Dearest Mocha....WRTC is surprisingly....cone free....*_
> 
> _*and I'm a big old cone whore (dimethicone, cyclomethicone, ice cream cone, most type of cones).....so this really is my miracle product...*_



 You crazy Mona!! I'm gonna def. be on the look out for this tho. It may be a new addition for my prepoos.


----------



## angroca (Jul 27, 2007)

White Rain Energizing Citrus (protein free/cone free)


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 27, 2007)

When I fist posted on here, a while ago, I voted V05 but since then I have been introduced to WHITE RAIN TROPICAL COCONUT!!! That is my one and only cheapie. All else be damned!!!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jul 27, 2007)

Um, Suave. Hello?!?


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 27, 2007)

i like Vo5 nourishing conditioner and suave clarifying shampoo.


----------



## LABETT (Jul 27, 2007)

Brownie518 said:


> When I fist posted on here, a while ago, I voted V05 but since then I have been introduced to WHITE RAIN TROPICAL COCONUT!!! That is my one and only cheapie. All else be damned!!!


I can agree with ya and I am stockpiling this conditioner.


----------



## Tee (Jul 27, 2007)

LABETT said:


> I can agree with ya and I am stockpiling this conditioner.


 
Yeah, we need a new poll.  I would change mine also.


----------



## missvi (Jul 27, 2007)

VO5 Strawberries & Creme


----------



## texasgrl (Sep 26, 2007)

I used to like Suave milk n honey. No other cheapy worked for me made my hair dry and tangly. Since I chanced upon White Rain tropical Coconut it has been on!!!!!


----------



## kbfluff (Sep 26, 2007)

I absolutely luv Suave Sea Algae Conditioner.

This stuff smells great! It reminds me of the island get aways that me and my husband takes once a year. More importantly it's almost like using a relaxer..teehee.
It's smooths out my hair great. The slippage is on point! 
Only down fault, which I am proud to say is, I have to use more of it now that my hair has grown.
Glad that it's cheap.
I would be so heart broken if they discontinued the Sea Algae.
*Note:* Sea algae is last on the list of ingredients, but this stuff simply works for me anyways.


----------



## Ladylyn (Sep 26, 2007)

Suave's Healthy curls works best for me


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 27, 2007)

I love both WRTC & Vo5 Tea Therapy!


----------



## loved (Oct 5, 2007)

I have not tried the others but I like White Rain Tropical Coconut. I am trying to build a regimen based on cheap easily accessible products by 2/1/08.

I have not tried the ORS conditioner jar yet, though or the Suave Humectress equivalent.


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 12, 2007)

loved said:


> I have not tried the others but I like White Rain Tropical Coconut. I am trying to build a regimen based on cheap easily accessible products by 2/1/08.
> 
> I have not tried the ORS conditioner jar yet, though or the Suave Humectress equivalent.



This is my philosophy.  I flat out refuse to use anything I cant just run to the store and get, even though I am feening to try some silicon mix 

I Love v05 and Suave
Im going to try the sea algee by suave and the white rain coconut I also use the extreme line from suave, the leave in has cerimedes in it.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Oct 12, 2007)

I voted VO5, but I haven't used Suave in years.


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Oct 12, 2007)

I love Suave Cocunut, Daily Clarifying, and Milk and Honey. If I am going for scent Mountain Strawberry, Cucumber Melon. I have not had too much luck with the professionals line though. 

As far as v05 moisture milks .... I really felt like I got what I paid for.  It really didn't have much effect on my hair. I was real disappointed because of all the reviews. I have two bottles that I am trying to give away . 

I haven't tried White rain. I think I will pick up some on my next trip out.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jan 7, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Um, Suave. Hello?!?


 
But I actually bought some White Rain at the dollar store, so I'm working on using that, and about 3 other bottles of pre-poos before I buy anything else.

I mix it with at least olive oil and castor oil. It's always a good time!


----------



## nappity (Jan 7, 2008)

I have never tried White Rain- I guess it never came up in my radar!
 I like suave- Coconut and Milk and Honey for co-washes- cheap and moisturizing! Theres a Vanilla one thats pretty good too. They are one of the few conditioners I have that I use till the bottle is empty!! ( *For me thats a lot! I have commitment/pj issues!)*
 For clarifying VO5 kiwi and Lime is pretty good. But I learned that if i keep it simple- I dont have to clarify until it's time for a hardcore protein. So it sits in my shelf waiting ... and waiting!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 7, 2008)

I haven't tried White Rain, I want to try WRTC, but can't find it anywhere

I voted for Suave. Suave Naturals Aloe and Waterlily is the BEST for co washing, so much slip, softness and moisture

I tried V05 Strawberries and Cream for co washes. It was really good..... Until I discovered Suave.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Jan 7, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I haven't tried White Rain, *I want to try WRTC, but can't find it anywhere*


 
I've never seen it in stores...until I stumbled across it at _Bed Bath and Beyond_ of all places!!!  I bought 3 bottles, and had my 20% coupon


----------



## Mortons (Jan 8, 2008)

V05, its the greatest.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 8, 2008)

OK ladies....I'm going to keep it _very_ real & state that *TRADER JOE'S NOURISH SPA CONDITIONER* is hands down the BEST cheapie conditioner out there!!!!

I used to be a Suave & VO5 girl until I used TJ's ....whoa...all I can say is AMAZING!!

It's waaay better:
*moisturizing....*
*slip...*
*thick consistency...*
*smells sooo good but not overpowering at all....*
*organic & natural ingredients...*
*no cones...*
*cheap....what else can I say*

Since it's thick & creamy I dilute mine in a spray bottle...this causes my bottles to last waay longer than the watery Suave & VO5 conditioners

The ONLY downside is that you can only purchase it at Trader Joe's stores

*$2.49-16oz*

*Ingredients: Purified water, organic rosemary oil, organic valencia orange citrus, organic mango, organic lemongrass, organic ginko biloba, organic echinacea, organic willow bark, organic sea kelp, organic chamomile flower, organic textured soy protein, organic lavender, organic grapefruit citrus, tocopherol (vitamin E), acetamide MEA, cetyl alcohol, ctric acid, methylparaben, propylparaben, botanical fragrance*


----------



## Barbara (Jan 8, 2008)

I have Suave Professional shampoos and conditioners.

I have VO5 conditioners as well.

I finally used the Suave BioBasics Shampoo.  However, I noticed one thing--and that is--it has a slight ammonia smell to it.  This smell was not there the night before nor was it there when I bought it from the store.  So I read the ingredients.  It has ammonium lauryl sulfate, ammonium laureth sulfate, ammonium xylenesulfonate, and ammonium Chloride.  Maybe that’s why it smelled.

I didn’t want my stylist to notice the smell while he was washing my hair, so I diluted it with Trader Joe’s Peppermint Castile soap, which I normally carry in my purse to wash my hands.  I shook the shampoo bottle vigorously.  I didn’t want the ammonia to burn my scalp, but I wanted to try it anyway for the first wash.

Well, everything worked out fine.  No complaints from my stylist, and it did a good job.  The funny thing about it is that the whole bottle of shampoo did not smell like ammonia.  For this reason, I’ve made up my mind I won’t be replacing it; but in the meantime, I will just dilute it with the castile soap or any other shampoo that doesn’t work well on my hair such as Nexxus.

I have yet to try the VO5 conditioners.


----------



## Undefeated Queen (Mar 9, 2008)

White Rain is the best. The slip is amazing.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm glad to know you ladies have enjoyed using all of these products. I see them in the store and wonder if there's a difference. I usually use Suave b/c that's what many members talked about, but I will try the others!


----------



## brownsugar25 (Mar 9, 2008)

The only WR I like is the Coconut cond.  
I love the V05 clarifying and all of the ones with protein...
....but my hair loves protein..


----------



## LABETT (Mar 10, 2008)

I pull out a bottle of Daily Defense Tender Apple Conditioner today for a co wash and my hair was in heaven,grreat slip and moisture,tangle melted away
I know why I stocked pile 200 bottles. 100 left.


----------



## Traycee (Mar 10, 2008)

Even though I'm not a fan....White Rain is $1 at Wallgreens right now....


----------



## vintageous (Mar 10, 2008)

my vote goes to Vo5 for being the best!!!

but suave is ok too. i like it, but i don't LOVE it, lol


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 17, 2008)

LABETT said:


> I pull out a bottle of Daily Defense Tender Apple Conditioner today for a co wash and my hair was in heaven,grreat slip and moisture,tangle melted away
> I know why I stocked pile 200 bottles. 100 left.


If you ever, EVER,  _EVER_ want to sell any (and I know you don't), please, PLEASE, _PLEASE_ PM me.


----------



## InnerSoul (Apr 17, 2008)

SUAVE BABY!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2008)

I like Suave and VO5. I have never tried White Rain. They came in real handy when I use my ayurveda powders and henna. Makes my hair a lot more manageable.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 28, 2008)

I love LOVE me some Suave!


----------



## biancaelyse (Apr 28, 2008)

I love love Suave Strawberries and Cream for Cowashing.  We have a lot of hair in my house and this is a great product for detangling, slip and basic conditioning.  It also works great as a leave in.

Another great, great cheapie is Activate Shampoo and Conditioner.  It has been discontinued but you can find it for $1.49 at Big Lots sometimes and it is very much like  Elucence.

Trader Joe Nourish was just okay to me.  We don't have those stores in my state (Texas) but someone got me a bottle and I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Bronzedmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

I tried White Rain Tropical Coconut for the first time last week. It made my scalp itch really bad. I had to quickly wash it off of my scalp. I love the Suave and Vo5 conditioners though especially Suave Tropical Coconut and Vo5 Strawberry and Cream.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 28, 2008)

I will have to look into using one of these, the cheap stuff usually makes my hair hard tho. Can anyone tell me which is moisturizing & which is a protein conditioner for fine 4b type hair?


----------



## Cinnabuns (Jun 10, 2008)

My vote is for White Rain.  My favorite is the white conditioner called Extra Body!


----------



## belleama (Jun 10, 2008)

My first love was VO5.  They used to have this green aloe shampoo and conditioner. I loved that stuff. Long before I knew what staples were or how important moisture was or anything I fell in love with that stuff. It was 97 cents a bottle at the local supermarket. Then one day they stopped selling it. I was only a teenager so once that happened I couldn't use it anymore. I thought it was discontinued. My hair really went down hill from there. I hated suave but it did seem like a line my hair had to get used to by the third wash it was okay. White rain always sucked ***. Then one day I was in some store and saw my beloved aloe VO5 shampoo and conditioners so I bought 6 bottles. I meant to go back but never got a chance. Anyway once that stuff was done it was officially over. I haven't seen the stuff again even in the new skinny bottles. :crying:

I don't use cheapies anymore but if I ever did I'd find something in the VO5 line up because that stuff is still one use and my hair loves it. No getting used to that stuff. 

I miss my aloe


----------



## AshMoBev (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow! White Rain got the lowest vote!!!  Whats up with this!!! White Rain is MY FAVORITE....the conditioner is great!!! $1 and it makes me think of my granny....cant get mych better than that!!!! Hmmm Suave is good too tho...they actually have a larger selction of scents now that i think about it....well those are my top 2...


----------



## QT (Jun 11, 2008)

Aussie is the ish thou


----------



## chebaby (Jun 11, 2008)

back when vo5 was going for 66 cents i bought a whole bunch only to let it sit for two months because when i first used it it was watery like and i like my conditioners to be thick. yesterday i decidedto go ahead and use it again and mannnnnnn it was the best decission i could have made. it ffelt so thick and good on my hair


----------



## chebaby (Jun 11, 2008)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> I will have to look into using one of these, the cheap stuff usually makes my hair hard tho. Can anyone tell me which is moisturizing & which is a protein conditioner for fine 4b type hair?


the vo5 moisture milks are very moisturizing. the suave coconut and vanillia floral are also very good conditioners. i mix my suave with honey and castor oil.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 11, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> I've never seen it in stores...until I stumbled across it at _Bed Bath and Beyond_ of all places!!! I bought 3 bottles, and had my 20% coupon


i got mine from safeway.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Jun 11, 2008)

AshMoBev said:


> Wow! White Rain got the lowest vote!!!  Whats up with this!!! *White Rain is MY FAVORITE*....the conditioner is great!!! $1 and it makes me think of my granny....cant get mych better than that!!!! Hmmm Suave is good too tho...they actually have a larger selction of scents now that i think about it....well those are my top 2...



Girl I love me some White Rain especially now on the bottles I buy it's like 33% more for free or something like that, and for a dollar hey you can't bet it.


----------



## MD_Lady (Jun 12, 2008)

Suave  I've also just started mixing Suave Humectant with some vitamin E oil as a pre-poo and I'm in love.  But then again, I tend to fall in love pretty easily whenever Suave Humectant is involved.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 12, 2008)

i washed my hair this morning with vo5 strawberries and cream and wet bunned and i can still smell it


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jun 12, 2008)

Vo5 conditioners smell sooo good.

Suave will always be my #1.  Daily Clarifying Shampoo is my staple!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michaela (Jun 12, 2008)

v05 Gives Great SLIP


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 25, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i washed my hair this morning with vo5 strawberries and cream and wet bunned and i can still smell it


dont you love it?! i do this allll the time. i ran out this week and was devastated. the good news is...its 80 cents at family dollar, yayyyy

i will not screw up the poll results because i bought the suave tropical coconut today and am DYING to try it, but i really love VO5...i use the vanilla mint tea a lot because it smells nice but i am concerned cause it is "clarifying"...kiwi lime is ok but i like S&C the best. catching a whiff of my hair is fun.


----------



## NappFrizz83 (Jun 25, 2008)

I HATE WHITE RAIN..i used it once and it made the back of my neck feel really hot and i had to hurry and rinse it out..but me and suave are best friends  V05 is good but its kind of watery


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jun 25, 2008)

I voted for V05 because it's been my staple since I started co-washing three months ago, but I tried Suave last weekend and once this "Buy Nothing in June" challenge is up, I'm stocking up!!!


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 25, 2008)

I haven't used it yet, but I just bought some VO5 passionfruit Con, and it smells so heavenly.  I think after I get a relaxer, I will start back with my cowashing every other day, and I will DEF use this up


----------



## talata (Jun 25, 2008)

I've got both Suave Coconut and Vo5 Strawberries and Crm and I love the both. I tend to use Vo5 more often though.

I haven't tried White Rain.

-


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 13, 2008)

LABETT said:


> I pull out a bottle of Daily Defense Tender Apple Conditioner today for a co wash and my hair was in heaven,grreat slip and moisture,tangle melted away
> I know why I stocked pile 200 bottles. 100 left.


----------



## bluevalentine (Jul 13, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


>


 
lol....is that biz markie?  like ewwwww....


----------



## tabitha2cute (Jul 13, 2008)

Im relaxed and Aussie Moist all the way!!!


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 16, 2008)

I will go with Vo5 over suave.I have some white rain cond but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Gigi-07 (Sep 1, 2008)

The Honeydew Smoothie V05 Conditioner is my absolute favorite! It smells so good and it's very moisturizing.
White Rain dries out my hair.
Suave is okay.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Sep 9, 2008)

Suave
I love to use Tropical Coconut w/ honey and cocnut oil to detangle (or sometimes HE none of your frizzness)
And I love to use the Humectant conditioner on the rare occasions that I co-wash


----------



## sugaplum (Sep 9, 2008)

I voted for V05 because I've noticed less build-up with it. Plus I live V05 scents better.


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Sep 9, 2008)

I have to go with my Sauve im in love with it I mix it with my Elasta Qp Creme Conditiong Shampoo with a little bit of EVOO and badda bing badda boom! I love it! esp since it's the only cheapie condish I have access too =/


----------



## anilyn (Sep 10, 2008)

CVS has VO5 on sale this week for 79 cents a bottle.


----------



## BeetleBug (Dec 4, 2008)

I love Suave. V05 is too watery for me now.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 27, 2009)

I did choose VO5 but I cowash with my HE Drama Clean and my HE LTR. Those are good for cowashes but they are not as cheap as the brands stated.


----------



## Son26 (Feb 27, 2009)

I love Vo5, it gives me better slip.  Suave causes my hair to tangle.


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Feb 27, 2009)

Herbal Essences Hello Hydration.


----------



## Sammy214 (Feb 27, 2009)

VO5 vanilla mint tea conditioner... $1.29 at CVS.  Smells good and gives good slip.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've been a V05 users for years since it was a nice cheapie poo and condish, esp on vacay when I stay in the ocean or the pool.  Right now I'm switching between the Free Me Fresia, Passion Fruit Smoothie, and the Blackberry and Sage Tea Therapy.

When I want something heavier and more moisturizing but still cheap then I use Aussie Moist.  I love the pump bottle so convenient.


----------



## kascarl (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm a Suave or Sunsilk girl myself (and to me sunsilk isn't that cheap!)


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 13, 2009)

VO5 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie just put my Suave Tropical Coconut to shame!!!


----------



## djanae (Jul 14, 2009)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> VO5 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie just put my Suave Tropical Coconut to shame!!!




same here girl! 

I was using the Tropical Coconut for a min (it was nice) and then went back to the Moisture Milks....and I think I will be staying! 

I'm currently using the Passion Fruit Smoothie (since I hadn't tried that scent) and I'm loving it. smells heavenly <3


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jul 14, 2009)

I love the V05s so far. I use the moisture milks for normal cowashes, and the clarifying one to remove buildup. They're uber-cheap, the ingredients aren't scary, and with the clarifying one, I was able to give up stripping shampoos. When I need better slip or moisture I pull out HE LTR or Aussie Moist. I love the smell of all of them.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jul 14, 2009)

Suave humectant Shampoo and Condish are biggies for me. I have used White Rain, my mom loves VO5, I may have used hers many moons ago. I may give VO5 a shot too.


----------



## jazzyto (Jul 14, 2009)

Suave humectant an HE LTR!


----------



## Americka (Aug 11, 2009)

VO5


Moisture Milks Strawberries and Cream --> delicious scent

Herbal Escapes Clarifying Kiwi Lime Squeeze --> very good clarifier

Split Ends Anti-Breakage --> the new "love" of my hair life


----------



## Muse (Sep 16, 2009)

I used the White Rain Lavender Vanilla (purple one) to cowash and when I woke up the next day my scalp felt like it was on :burning:. I literally felt like I had left a relaxer on for too long. The next day I did an ACV rinse to try to calm my scalp down, it helped a bit but it still feels a bit sore. It made my hair soft but I have *NEVER* had a conditioner make my scalp feel this way. I bought four different kinds and I am returning them all.

I also bought one bottle of VO5 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie and this is even better! My hair is so soft and it feels moisturized. It detangles VERY well and really smoothes out the roughtest parts of my 4b natural hair. I LOVE it. I'm gonna exchange the white rain for four bottles of VO5. Oh and it smells sooooo good too!

Never tried Suave, no desire to.


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 4, 2009)

VO5!!!

Champagne Kisses!!!
Kiwi Lime Clarifying Conditioner and Shampoo (I LOVE THIS STUFF and use it almost daily for curl poppin wng's-- with no ill effects-- very softening and the conditioner gives LOTS of slip!)

Pomegranate one is nice too, works really well on my daughter


----------



## Missi (Oct 6, 2009)

StrawberryQueen said:


> Aussie Moist.  Great detangler/moisturizer for my 4b natural hair.  And it's cheap.



I just bought 1 liter for $5 at target...i hear its great for AA women...i tend to mix it w/ my PC


----------

